# Tac Light for Glock 23



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I did a search and it looks like the last time this was addressed was back in March and did not find answers to my questions.

Two questions here:

1) Is a Tac Light worth the $$$$?

2) If so, what model light would ya'll recommend?

I am looking at the Glock series of lights and can get the cheap model TACO3166 for like $85. I don't see a need for a dimmer or a laser. Figure if I need or want a laser I'd get a CT or LM. Just going to use this for HD. This way I've a got a unit the the wife can grab and have light and gun in one hand.

Your thoughts?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just this.

When the light is mounted on the gun, you have to point the gun at what you want to shine the light on. Not the best idea if there are multiple people in the house that might be roaming around.

I have flashlights of all sizes all over the house (I can't seem to stop buying the darn things), so there is always one nearby if I feel the need to illuminate something or someone.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I suggest go buy the Glock light and take a low light pistol defense course.

You'll find out ways to train with it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the Streamlight M3 or M6 on my HD pistol for night time.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Not sure if I am going with the Glock light or the Streamlight. Seems streamlight got a better review.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

you may want to check out the insight xti procyon also. i was wanting one of them, but got such a good deal on my first light liberator i went with it. after using it i'm really glad i didn't get a mounted light because it turned out to be very handy for alot of other things than just use with a firearm.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Not sure what you mean*



not_possible said:


> you may want to check out the insight xti procyon also. i was wanting one of them, but got such a good deal on my first light liberator i went with it. after using it i'm really glad i didn't get a mounted light because it turned out to be very handy for alot of other things than just use with a firearm.


Can you explain this? Not familiar with liberator. So what you're saying is you do not have a mounted light on your guns(s).


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Thanks for the replies. Not sure if I am going with the Glock light or the Streamlight. Seems streamlight got a better review.


I think they are actually better made than the Glock's tac light.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I think they are actually better made than the Glock's tac light.


How about the RLS from Safariland?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Came across this little jewel. Not sure how well it functions, but I ordered one.

http://www.centerfiresystems.com/LIT-PIS.aspx


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Looks good and sounds good. Be sure to post a range report after you get it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Can you explain this? Not familiar with liberator. So what you're saying is you do not have a mounted light on your guns(s).


a little late on this one, but no i don't have mounted lights...and after using this thing never will. i can still grip with both hands and have the light pointed where the gun is but then could point the light to anything i want that i didn't want the gun pointed at. it just straps to you hand and adjusts 180deg and tilts up and down to adjust the beam to your grip. about the only thing you cant do with it on is stick you hand in your pocket...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Not very logical for HD*



not_possible said:


> a little late on this one, but no i don't have mounted lights...and after using this thing never will. i can still grip with both hands and have the light pointed where the gun is but then could point the light to anything i want that i didn't want the gun pointed at. it just straps to you hand and adjusts 180deg and tilts up and down to adjust the beam to your grip. about the only thing you cant do with it on is stick you hand in your pocket...


Unless of course you sleep with it on your hand!


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Just this.
> 
> When the light is mounted on the gun, you have to point the gun at what you want to shine the light on. Not the best idea if there are multiple people in the house that might be roaming around.
> 
> I have flashlights of all sizes all over the house (I can't seem to stop buying the darn things), so there is always one nearby if I feel the need to illuminate something or someone.


I dont neccessarily agree with this. I can see where you are coming from if say it is one of your kids. Now I know when my wife gets out of bed and when she gets back in. Of course our little apartment is only a kitchen, bathroom, small laundry room and closet, forier (however you spell it...entry way), bedroom and living room. We do have a dog but when he makes a noise you can hear his claws scraping the hardwood floor. 99% of the time he is on the bed with us. Now with that being said I am a very light sleeper. I know when he gets up and I know where he goes. Good thing about him not liking to get his claws trimmed. I know where my wife goes because of this being an old house and the floor boards creak.

Now as far as the light and pistol goes. I would not want a sperate light. I do know that even when the light isnt attached you will still have a tendency to point the gun in the same direction as the light. I know with the training I have done that alot of the people do the same thing out of habit. Of course it can be broke.

Now if I broke into your house look at this. You are walking around with the gun at low ready and the light is in your hand. I will see the light and shoot before you get your gun up because I will already have it pointed at you. Now for me I would rather go ahead and have my gun pointed so when I was able to assess the threat I could do with it accordingly.

Now when we get a bigger place and have kids I will take another route. But for me a mounted light and a seperate light is the best ticket. You need to know the situation beore giving advice. My buddy lives by himself. So why shouldnt he mount one on his gun. He is the only thing there that moves. So the whole gun point thing goes out the window then.

Advice needs to be given to individuals as seen fit. The questions should have been asked if he owned a house or apartment. Lived in an apartment building, pets, family, etc. The address accordingly. Not just the same spill over and over about the gun will be pointed in the same direction as the light nonsense.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Unless of course you sleep with it on your hand!


that was one of the thoughts i had when i first bought it, but it's not that hard...i can have it on and my gun in hand as quick as just picking up a handheld flashlight. on top of that the fact that i can use it with my handguns, shotgun, and soon the ar i just ordered is what i really like about it, don't need a rail just adjust for the gun and go. the simplicity of a rail mounted light is great, but i'd rather have the versatility of the liberator. like everything, it's not for everyone though...all comes down to personal preference.


----------

